# Can anyone help ref Bolero table



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi can anyone help the table in our Bolero is far too big when set up and you could easily seat 6 around it and you feel hemmed in, so being just the two of us we have searched high and low for something smaller that will also fit nicely in to the designated cupboard but have drawn a blank.

Camper UK at Lincoln were really helpful and we thought we had found the ideal table in one of their caravans (which they would have let us purchase) but it was about a quarter of inch too wide for the cupboard at its widest point (it was shaped rather than being big and oblong) it is something we would really like to sort out.

At the moment we have taken off the extra bit in the supplied table but it still isn't ideal.................any other Bolero owners found the table is too big ?


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

We had the same problem in our Auto-trail so bought one from Here

Excellent service and a third of the price from manufacturers.

If you buy the swivel unit you will always have a table you can use and swing away as described below.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

A good idea, and the link given 2kias will help you find a more suitable table for 2. I have fitted a swing out table leg and use a small square table top on it ...if you can find a suitable place to fit one in the Bolero you will find a swing out table to be really handy... always ready to use, push it out of the way when you have finished eating and it becomes a side table.

Mine is a posh stainless steel one :lol: but I see that the one 
Here << ( same link as 2Kias) is reasonably priced.

Mike


----------



## grahamw (Feb 6, 2007)

Briarose

I guess the table is a question of compromise. You comment about the table being able to seat 6 and yes you certainly can. We occasionally meet up at sites with family members and whilst getting in is a squeeze it a lovely sized table for four or six to dine from in great comfort. There's no leaning forward to eat from the plate and it saves the bench side seats from a lot of splatter. We'll what do you expect after a few bottles of wine!

If there is just the two of us well often dine with the flap folded upwards (at the rear from the two diners). You can still stand items on the surface. I know this doesn't make it any easier to get in and out but it's the most comfortable table I've ever dined from in any caravan or motorhome so we've decided we'll put up with it.

Graham


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi thanks for the ideas............I think Hubby has already checked out O Learys from an earlier post from someone on here, but it was the sizes again for the cupboard that proved a problem when stowed away.

Graham I think I know what you mean..........do you both sit on one side to eat ? 

The table would be great if meeting up as you do, but for just the two of us we would just love to find something that felt more not so hemmed in if you know what I mean, we don't mind paying for the right thing it is just finding it.


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

We don't put our table away as it can be located anywhere on the swivel. The original table we do keep in the cupboard and only rarely use it if we have visitors.

If you get the round one with the proper brackets problem solved!

Which layout Bolero have you got?


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

2kias said:


> We don't put our table away as it can be located anywhere on the swivel. The original table we do keep in the cupboard and only rarely use it if we have visitors.
> If you get the round one with the proper brackets problem solved!


Thanks will take another look, but with having limited space (plus two dogs LOL) I do like to put the table away, it is the one thing we miss from our caravan the table on the chest of drawers that easily slided in and out etc never mind it is abou the only thing LOL


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Briarose

I don't know your van so this may be no use at all _(but I'll post it anyway as it may help someone else_), but we had a similar problem and bought one of these Fiamma table legs plus the top and bottom sockets . . . .








I then made a table top to the exact size we wanted, which we store tucked behind the grab handle just inside the habitation door. It's even easier and more accessible than putting it in the wardrobe. Total cost about £25.

I simply cut a piece of MDF to the size and shape I wanted, glued a small circle of the same in the centre underneath so I had more thickness for the screws, then screwed the Fiamma top socket in place. I intended to make a really neat one after we were sure it was the right size, but a couple of coats of varnish made it look quite good and I have never bothered to replace it.

Installing the bottom socket is easy enough, but you do need to check very carefully under the van before you cut the hole!!! 8O 8O I drilled a small pilot hole up from underneath so there was no possibility of error. I also used much longer screws than the ones provided (I used 3" or so) and screwed right though the floor into a circle of wood underneath. The plywood sandwich of most van floors is pretty flimsy, and this way any stress is taken up by the wood underneath, rather than tearing the screws loose.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

2kias said:


> We don't put our table away as it can be located anywhere on the swivel. The original table we do keep in the cupboard and only rarely use it if we have visitors.
> 
> If you get the round one with the proper brackets problem solved!
> 
> Which layout Bolero have you got?


Hi sorry I missed the bit about the Bolero layout it is the fixed bed and then two small side settees as I say quite big enough for us two but really wouldn't want a table up all the time, it does have a small swivel but we also find that gets in the way of the settees so have taken it off.

Zebedee thanks will have a look at your idea just popping out will look when I get back.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

spykal said:


> Hi
> 
> A good idea, and the link given 2kias will help you find a more suitable table for 2. I have fitted a swing out table leg and use a small square table top on it ...if you can find a suitable place to fit one in the Bolero you will find a swing out table to be really handy... always ready to use, push it out of the way when you have finished eating and it becomes a side table.
> 
> ...


Hi Spy,

Your a clever so & so, how do you do that 'here' link ?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Link*

Hi JCMH

Adding a link

Russell


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> Hi Spy,
> 
> Your a clever so & so, how do you do that 'here' link ?


Like  >>this<< 

Cheers


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

*http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-reply-37223.html*

here

wow got there in the end, learning something new every day on here.

What does the video link do?

_Wonders if its censored!_


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Table*

These are ideal and are about £150 from Swift.

Russell


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Table*

Hi

I don't know how to add two pics to a post. Here is the table frolded down.

Russell


----------



## grahamw (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi Briarose

Just read an article in January issue of Practical Motorhome concerning the Swift Bolero EK Compact. The pictures in the magazine show a narrower table with no drop flap. As the vehicle is the same width I believe as your 680FB it may well be the answer you are looking for. All with the same matching laminate it appears. I wonder if this table is now standard throughout the range?

Graham


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

grahamw said:


> Hi Briarose
> 
> Just read an article in January issue of Practical Motorhome concerning the Swift Bolero EK Compact. The pictures in the magazine show a narrower table with no drop flap. As the vehicle is the same width I believe as your 680FB it may well be the answer you are looking for. All with the same matching laminate it appears. I wonder if this table is now standard throughout the range?
> 
> Graham


Hi Graham,

The Compact Swifts are a tad (3" I think) narrower than their larger brethren. From judicious use of the tape measure I deduced that the whole of the reduction in width has been achieved via a narrower gangway and the seats/benches are the same depth as on the larger vans.

Presumably this has meant that the standard table is too deep and a narrower one is supplied to suit. That may well be just right for Briarose but she might have to make eyes at Peter to get one :roll:

Andy


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

That would be brilliant thanks for the info................Peter if you come on line :thumbleft: I would trade in my other table (one owner from new hardly been used LOL) seriously if this is possible and it would fit we would gladly pay for one of these tables, we really struggled again last week with the size of the other when away with friends who came round for a meal we all felt emmed in.

Graham many thanks for pointing this out..........is MMM in shops now or was yours delivered ?


----------



## grahamw (Feb 6, 2007)

Briarose

It was in Practical Motorhome January issue and not MMM. Picked it of the shelf in Asda last week. Only just got round to reading it.

Graham


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

grahamw said:


> Briarose
> 
> It was in Practical Motorhome January issue and not MMM. Picked it of the shelf in Asda last week. Only just got round to reading it.
> 
> Graham


OK thanks popping up town later so will pick one up.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Slightly OT but Practical Motorhome Feb. issue is due to be published today and MMM on Friday (21/12).
The Boroughbridge newsagent I use doesn't seem to get them until the day after publication. I believe that subscribers get the magazines earlier but I don't know how many days.

Andy

PS I've just reread PM article about the 600EK and I think they're incorrect about one thing. I think I'm right in saying that the Compact table fits in a slot beside the gas bottle cupboard to the right of the exit (when you're inside the van). The 'full size' 630EK has it slotting in beside the fridge to the left of the exit on the back wall. That would make sense as the loss of 3" of width would mean the designers would be short of a folded tablesworth of space a cross the van.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi to anyone from Swift is there any news at all on a smaller table ? we went away last weekend and decided we really want to get this sorted out ASAP 

By the way we had friends and family round yesterday and showed them all the Bolero they were very impressed.


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Briarose said:


> Hi to anyone from Swift is there any news at all on a smaller table ? we went away last weekend and decided we really want to get this sorted out ASAP
> 
> By the way we had friends and family round yesterday and showed them all the Bolero they were very impressed.


Briarose
I will check tommorow and comeback to you,
Thanks
Andy


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks Andy we are hopefully heading off soon for a 3 week trip as our Son has offered to look after the house and business


----------



## AllanMcD (Jan 7, 2008)

Steamdrivenandy said:


> PS I've just reread PM article about the 600EK and I think they're incorrect about one thing. I think I'm right in saying that the Compact table fits in a slot beside the gas bottle cupboard to the right of the exit (when you're inside the van). The 'full size' 630EK has it slotting in beside the fridge to the left of the exit on the back wall. That would make sense as the loss of 3" of width would mean the designers would be short of a folded tablesworth of space a cross the van.


Being an owner of 600EK I can asure you the table is kept next to the fridge as in the 630EK.
Allan


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

AllanMcD said:


> Steamdrivenandy said:
> 
> 
> > PS I've just reread PM article about the 600EK and I think they're incorrect about one thing. I think I'm right in saying that the Compact table fits in a slot beside the gas bottle cupboard to the right of the exit (when you're inside the van). The 'full size' 630EK has it slotting in beside the fridge to the left of the exit on the back wall. That would make sense as the loss of 3" of width would mean the designers would be short of a folded tablesworth of space a cross the van.
> ...


Allan,

In the intervening weeks since I posted I have realised I got them completely rear about face. It's the 630EK where the table is stored to the right of the entrance and as you say in the 600 it's beside the fridge to the left of the entrance.   

Andy


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Table*

We had a similar problem with size and weight of our table it is typical German Eng with multi adjustable slides. I manufactured my own top from quality ply suitably finished with many coats of yatch varnish.
As per Zebedee suggestion I utilised Fiamma socket and leg but made my own foot. Result exactly the correct size and about 75% reduction in weight.

*Zebedee* you did some new cleaned up avatar pics for me cant find them now. Can you ??

Steve


----------



## AllanMcD (Jan 7, 2008)

Steamdrivenandy said:


> AllanMcD said:
> 
> 
> > Steamdrivenandy said:
> ...


I was just letin you know I have a New Bolero 600 :lol: and its brilliant we have done 3500 miles already. 
Allan


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Table*



pneumatician said:


> We had a similar problem with size and weight of our table it is typical German Eng with multi adjustable slides. I manufactured my own top from quality ply suitably finished with many coats of yatch varnish.
> As per Zebedee suggestion I utilised Fiamma socket and leg but made my own foot. Result exactly the correct size and about 75% reduction in weight.
> Steve


You have pricked my conscience Steve. I have not yet made a "posh" table top. We are still using the "temporary" MDF one I made in a hurry to ensure that all the dimensions were correct. It works very well and is quick and easy to put up and stow away, and the MDF doesn't look naff enough to stir me into action. I was going to make one in beech, or maybe a nice bit of ash, but Steve's suggestion of a quality ply is far more practical. It will hold the screws just as well and will not warp.



> *Zebedee* you did some new cleaned up avatar pics for me cant find them now. Can you ??


Sorry - I binned it after sending it to you. It won't take long to make you another though, so send in the big piccy again and I'll have a go.

Cheers


----------

